

Show HN: Let the job find you (chrome extension) - crazychrome
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/job-notfier/bofkjmlneihoopconedicpjghlcnobio

======
crazychrome
Actually i coded it for myself, in tired of refreshing job listing pages and
see most of are from agencies.

Hire me if your business in Manchester, uk :) I love javascript/coffeescript
and golang!

